# Best skidding tongs



## SDB777 (Sep 4, 2011)

Figured someone would have opinions(either good or bad) on which to buy or which to avoid.....

Let me hear 'em guys, I'd rather buy right the first time, then buy and waste my $$!!!



*What is the best value for the $$ spent on a set of skidding tongs?*


They need to be able to go to 24" diameter is the only requirement(as that is the largest log I'd really want to handle.








Scott (thanks ahead of time) B


----------



## lfnh (Sep 5, 2011)

Couple of good threads here and here.

Forged arms and rings, US made are spendy, but think better made.

Crosby or the like swivel in rings is a plus.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 5, 2011)

Speaking from too much experience I can tell you the Communist Chinese tongs sold by Northern Tool are garbage. The bend way too easily.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup, anything under a hundred bucks is a joke. After wasting time and money on them I do all my skidding with a choke chain and home made log boom for the 3pt on my tractor. I only have to get off the tractor once to hook the chain vs the 20 times the tongs drop the logs on the way.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 6, 2011)

Guess the last post brings up another question...

Would a chain set-up be best to use with a winch? I figure a lot of my cutting coming up will require winching and not dragging behind something(I don't currently have an awesome tractor).





Plan is to buy something made in the USA.


To swivel or not to swivel.....










Scott B


----------



## serial feller (Sep 6, 2011)

Scott, I have had good results using DIXIE tongs on a 3 point hitch. They grip well, sometimes too well and I occasionally have to drive them down and out with a 3 lb. hammer to get them turn loose. That typically only happens when the logs start getting heavier, upwards of 150 BF or so. I have yet to bend them and have only had 1 log fall out during the skid. Fortunately it wasn't on a hill! Hope this helps a little.


----------



## rb142 (Sep 7, 2011)

I prefer to use wire-rope chokers for skidding behind a tractor, and that would work really well with winching too. It beats the tongs especially when you don't have a steady pull or the log rolls, and the tongs fall off. A chain choker would be my second choice, but they are harder to work with than the wire rope chokers. YMMV with the tongs. If you are going to go that route, find some good, heavy, forged tongs ... and a 24" set isn't going to come cheap. That's another advantage to the wire chokers -- they are the most inexpensive of these options.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 16, 2011)

I just use a 9 foot or so choker cable on a four wheeler, works well, never seem to lose the logs lol


----------

